# Video And audio Drivers for L4S5MG3



## dwjay (Apr 15, 2010)

Good evening all!:wave:
Would someone point me in the direction of a source for the above drivers for this motherboard,please?
Douggie

:wink:


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

What version is the motherboard?

Try the ECS Support Site

ECS Web Site


----------



## dwjay (Apr 15, 2010)

Can't see a "Version No" but Rev 2.2 adjacent to Model No
Does this help?
Have looked at website - there is no "rev 2.2" listed, though.
D


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

You can find it *here*


----------

